# Freshly picked concord grapes



## OldCanalBrewing (Sep 12, 2011)

I just harvested 21 lbs of concord from my parents house. I am unsure of all the post to actually how many lbs of grapes would yield how many gallons. Alot of recipes I see state to crush in mesh bag then leave that in the must while the fermentation starts etc. I see a real simple recipe here > http://www.easy-wine.net/homemade-concord-grape-wine.htm . What would be best course of action.

Help!


----------



## Rocky (Sep 12, 2011)

The grapes you have should yield about 2 gallons of wine. If you use the first recipe, you will have a nice wine that you can back sweeten if you choose.


----------



## OldCanalBrewing (Sep 12, 2011)

Maybe I can split into 2 one gallon carboys and add oak chips the one of them.


----------



## OldCanalBrewing (Sep 13, 2011)

Also, with the linked recipe, can I pitch the one packet of yeast now and the others tomorrow when I buy them at brewstore. I only have one packet and the recipe would call for 3 with the 21lbs I have.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 13, 2011)

1 packet should do 2 gallons of must just fine. I would just split it up.


----------

